

Why the teenager next door has more sales than you - krmmalik
http://blog.krmmalik.com/why-the-teenager-next-door-has-more-sales-than-you

======
ryanjshaw
Some kids also just have 'it'. I'm the 30 year old and my girlfriend's brother
is the 15 year old. He's been making money on the schoolground since long
before high school. I didn't even start thinking sensibly about money until
maybe a year ago.

~~~
ams6110
I think this is it. You hear the stories about the 15 year olds with
successful internet businesses because it's pretty rare, but they are really
not the norm at all. Most 15 year olds are just mindless consumers of the
internet, in the form of Twitter, Instagram, Facebook, etc.

30 years ago the same kid would have worked out a way to have 10 neighborhood
newspaper routes and subcontract the actual delivery work to other kids,
keeping a commission.

------
simonw
I was a little confused by this one - it feels like it's missing context.

Is the intended audience professional sales-people? In which country?

Are there fifteen year olds out there making $1,000/day selling cheap Chinese
merchandise that they ordered through PayPal?

~~~
frandroid
I had a friend who worked in a FedEx call center... They were dealing with
teenage resellers all the time. Ordered a container-full of stuff from China,
and sold it over time on Ebay.

------
normloman
So true. It's like everywhere I go, I see teenagers making thousands of
dollars online. Because they're "digital natives" who intuitively understand
the internet and the market. Makes me so eager to invest, I pull out my wallet
every time I see a kid who looks like Mark Zuckerberg.

I'm baffled by these news reports of record high youth unemployment.
Everywhere I go, it's just Ritchie Riches tossing money out of their
limousines.

------
radkiddo
Awesome article :)

